# LIDL CYCLING CLOTHES



## jasonmccullum (7 Sep 2009)

Just bought a cycling shirt and long cycling trousers for £14. (the top was £5.99 and the Trousers were £7.99.)

Only had a few in stock in Camberley.


----------



## blazed (7 Sep 2009)

I went inside a lidl once never again i guess you got to be really in the gutter to shop at those places.


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (7 Sep 2009)

or a student!


----------



## accountantpete (7 Sep 2009)

Or intelligent enough to make a wise purchase despite what other people think.


----------



## jasonmccullum (7 Sep 2009)

dont know about you, but i am just starting to get back into riding and if i can get some so called Inferior clothing, and pay £14 rather than £100, then all power to me.

As far as i can see there is a lot of prejustice around in biking, be for for the name of the bike manufactor or the clothing......either way i am out on my bike and loving it.


isn't that more important than the name printed on the clothing.

beside having lived in India 90% of the clothing is made in the same place and just rebadged with either a known brand like Nike or an unknown brand.... same factory same product...same quality.....!!!!


----------



## blazed (7 Sep 2009)

accountantpete said:


> Or intelligent enough to make a wise purchase despite what other people think.



In almost all instances you get what you pay for. Cheap and cheerful is enough for some people though i appreciate that.


----------



## Cking (7 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> i guess you got to be really in the gutter to shop at those places.



It's the only place to ride!!
I got most of my stuff from either Lidl or Aldi. It's cheap, functional and is mostly pretty good (Aldi waterproof over shoes, AIN'T!!!!)
I am not a lycra clad fashion victim so it does me OK.
Oh I would recomend their power tools. Briliant for the average DIY'er

Rgds Cking


----------



## blazed (7 Sep 2009)

Cking said:


> It's the only place to ride!!
> I got most of my stuff from either Lidl or Aldi. It's cheap, functional and is mostly pretty good (Aldi waterproof over shoes, AIN'T!!!!)
> I am not a lycra clad fashion victim so it does me OK.
> Oh I would recomend their power tools. Briliant for the average DIY'er
> ...



I doubt those power tools will last long. Its not just about the prduct anyway but the people inside those places, generally second class citizens.


----------



## Manonabike (7 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> I doubt those power tools will last long. Its not just about the prduct anyway but the people inside those places, generally second class citizens.



Can you explain that comment?


----------



## HJ (7 Sep 2009)

I sometimes wonder if blazed is from another Planet, he doesn't seam to have a very firm grip on reality...

There are bargain to be had at Lidi if you look for them, but some of the stuff can be rubbish e.g. don't buy lights there...


----------



## ACS (7 Sep 2009)

blazed = troll and not a very clever one.


----------



## Lisa21 (7 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> blazed = troll and not a very clever one.



*+ 1 and a very big one at that*


----------



## Downward (7 Sep 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> *+ 1 and a very big one at that*




More like a Cretin.
We get loads of stuff from Lidl. The Salad is much better than Tesco or Asda and less than half the price.


----------



## Banjo (7 Sep 2009)

jasonmccullum said:


> Just bought a cycling shirt and long cycling trousers for £14. (the top was £5.99 and the Trousers were £7.99.)
> 
> Only had a few in stock in Camberley.



I bought some a few months ago. Good value for the money, still doing the job and comfortable to wear.Im far too long in the tooth to pay through the nose for trendy labels or to give a toss what some people may think .

Fruit and Veg in Lidls allways seems to be good quality and reasonable price.


----------



## jamesxyz (7 Sep 2009)

I bought a few tops for a fiver each last year when I was getting back into cycling - they were coolmax and did for the time being until I could afford better quality stuff. A fiver's no money - I still use them for training rides when my others are in the wash - I can't afford to have loads of good quality tops at £50 a pop even though they are better. 

Socks were crap tho'.

When you just start out there's a lot to buy on top of the bike so you have to save money where possible. Too many 'inverse snobs' around - i.e. if it doesn't cost a lot it isn't bling enough!


----------



## Lisa21 (7 Sep 2009)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with Lidl, the problem lies in eejits who delight in posting to cause offence to others.


----------



## blazed (7 Sep 2009)

How many of you who shop at lidl keep the carrier bags and wear them as clothes?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (7 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> I went inside a lidl once never again i guess you got to be really in the gutter to shop at those places.



Bit harsh as their kit can be okay if you are selective !

Remember not all of us are loaded and can afford the top brands.

p.s. tempted to call you a kn*b beecause of your comment, but wouldn't stoop to your gutter level !


----------



## 2Loose (7 Sep 2009)

Lidl belgian waffles and pain au chocolat are to die for.... and I have no hoop earings or tracksuit bottoms Blazed.

honestMan1910 - you were merely tempted, so on behalf of myself and you...

Blazed you are a knob, a stickleback rather than the piranha you think you are. {mwah}


----------



## Mr Farley (7 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> I went inside a lidl once never again i guess you got to be really in the gutter to shop at those places.



My Dad bought me a cycle 'tool kit' from lidl for £5. Seems like a good buy to me! If it gets me out of trouble once it was worth the money. 

When I went into Bikeplus, it was £15 just to buy a bag of the same size without any tools in!

Admitedly there are some things I wouldn't buy from Lidl.....like the motorcycle crash helmets. Just for cheap cycle clothing I think it's pretty good. 

For poeple like my Dad and I, going out and spending a lot on cycle gear could be a complete waste of money. I've only just started cycling......it could just end up being a fad. Far wiser to buy cheap stuff to start with, then if I like it spend a bit more.

Lidl's Pasties aren't bad either .


----------



## Downward (7 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> How many of you who shop at lidl keep the carrier bags and wear them as clothes?



The real pikeys go to Asda as their bags are free


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Sep 2009)

Lidl ice cream is pretty good, smoked salmon too, good smoked mackerel, olives, salami. aubergines, parma ham, spinach pizza, pork medallions, cottage cheese, great parmesan, lobster, cos lettuce - just a random choice - live like a king - and no I don't make my clothes from their carrier bags - you have to pay for them - what a good, green idea.....
They also sell some pretty awful stuff - you have just got to be selective, much like in any supermarket, in fact Waitrose also sell some pretty awful stuff, it just costs more there .....
I *am* glad that I won't meet _blazed_ (or _his_ _type_) wandering the aisles in Lidl - another excellent reason to shop there.


----------



## cheadle hulme (7 Sep 2009)

Microwaveable Spanish tapas range are 99p in Lidl (or Aldi, I can never remember which). Exact same product in Waitrose £1.69.

Netto has taken over from Kwik Save as the poor mans choice. Asda is its big brother.

Aldi/Lidl are where the smart money is.

And their German beers are ace.


----------



## Davidc (7 Sep 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> And their German beers are ace.



As are their german tinned herrings in several varieties of sauce, and their cycling shoes.


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> How many of you who shop at lidl keep the carrier bags and wear them as clothes?






C'mon you lot, Blazed is a funny troll, don't let it rile you, sit back and enjoy.

I'm all Aldi and Lidl'ed out, don't need nowt now but it can definetly be worth a visit.


----------



## Campfire (7 Sep 2009)

I certainly am NOT a 2nd class citizen BLAZED! I have shopped in Aldi & Lidl for years - they're German companies & there aren't many people more fussy than them. I'm retired now but used the shops when I was a high earner, that was there's more money left for what you really want. I see many people in Aldi who live in far more affluent areas than me shopping there - that's how they got to live in the affluent areas.

I think that's a pretty sweeping statement to make. I do however agree with BLAZED about the electrical & mechanical tools.


----------



## ACS (7 Sep 2009)

Crackle said:


> C'mon you lot, Blazed is a funny troll, don't let it rile you, sit back and enjoy.
> 
> I'm all Aldi and Lidl'ed out, don't need nowt now but it can definetly be worth a visit.



Sorry Crackle, Blazed attempt at humour is misguided and his comments are IMO offensive.


----------



## peterdowning (7 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> I went inside a lidl once never again i guess you got to be really in the gutter to shop at those places.



Are you a troll? If not Lidl may just be the sanctuary the rest of us need


----------



## blazed (7 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Sorry Crackle, Blazed attempt at humour is misguided and his comments are IMO offensive.


You get offended by what random people on the internet say? Let me make it up to you, here you go.


----------



## johnnyh (7 Sep 2009)

and being such a prize w%&ker blazed always has a box of kleenex to hand


----------



## blazed (7 Sep 2009)

I prefer socks with tissues you get little bits left on the helmet.


----------



## johnnyh (7 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> I prefer socks with tissues you get little bits left on the helmet.



in one passing comment you surpass Rik Mayall and Ben Elton, leave Rowan Atkinson for dead, and define yourself as totally absolutely wonderfully amazingly ....



... useless at a knob gag.


never mind


----------



## Lisa21 (7 Sep 2009)

johnnyh said:


> and being such a prize w%&ker blazed always has a box of kleenex to hand


----------



## Mr Farley (7 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> You get offended by what random people on the internet say? Let me make it up to you, here you go.



I don't see why people shouldn't be offended by random people on the internet? Just like you might find random people on the internet funny or interesting? 

Just from reading your posts I invisage you as a gimpy little man with anger issues.

(sorry to go off topic)


----------



## blazed (8 Sep 2009)

Mr Farley said:


> I don't see why people shouldn't be offended by random people on the internet? Just like you might find random people on the internet funny or interesting?
> 
> Just from reading your posts I invisage you as a gimpy little man with anger issues.
> 
> (sorry to go off topic)



I think you take it way to seriously but each to their own.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (8 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> I think you take it way to seriously but each to their own.



Each to their own, in that case we can but hope that you are the last of your kind !

Now toddle off and play with your toys.


----------



## NormanD (8 Sep 2009)

That reminds me aren't lidl or aldi due to sell their cycling gear again soon?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Sep 2009)

aldi usually do theirs some time in september, i think lidl are usually around that time too.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Sep 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> Aldi have started selling them here. The UK is usually just before or just after.


what are they doing?

edit: just seen, not much to get excited about.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Sep 2009)

the winter shoes don't look too bad actually.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (8 Sep 2009)

Winter shoe covers look ok at 9.99 euro


----------



## dav1d (8 Sep 2009)

Only ever bought one item of bike clothing from Lidl (only cos there wasn't much else left!), the jacket at £9.99. It's not completely waterproof, but it keeps the wind out.
No cycling stuff (other than the bike lift things at Salford store) there though (went yesterday)

Fox's Crunch Creams are on offer at 30p a pack, and 2L Pepsi and Diet Pepsi 50p a bottle. Nothing to do with cycling though...


----------



## Downward (8 Sep 2009)

dav1d said:


> Only ever bought one item of bike clothing from Lidl (only cos there wasn't much else left!), the jacket at £9.99. It's not completely waterproof, but it keeps the wind out.
> No cycling stuff (other than the bike lift things at Salford store) there though (went yesterday)
> 
> Fox's Crunch Creams are on offer at 30p a pack, and 2L Pepsi and Diet Pepsi 50p a bottle. Nothing to do with cycling though...



We went last night and all the Pepsi had gone.

I said to the wife theres going to be a lot of hyper kids running around tonight.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> I think you take it way to seriously but each to their own.



I don't think that made much sense, perhaps you mean 'too', and not 'to', and _each to their own_ ... own what?


----------



## Sam Kennedy (8 Sep 2009)

HAHA! I was just reading this thread, then on the tv it said 'Lidl, where quality is Cheaper'
They are reading our minds!


----------



## 007fair (8 Sep 2009)

Not having ridden a road bike for 20 years I was on a budget to see if I would get into it.
I bought a 2nd hand Giant SCR 2.0 and then needed to get some cheap gear 
So first Lidle cycling sale i queued (yes ) outside and bought SPD shoes £16.99, a rain jacket £9.99, top £5.99 and a floor pump at £4.99

I was pleased with all the items I have bought real cheap crap previously (T shirts etc from superstores) and this cycling gear is not bad at all. And then you look at the prices for equivalent 'proper' branded gear and its an easy choice 
Plus all the clothing items came in the same colour so i am now nicely co- ordinated! Much more so than in my normal clothes.


----------



## just4fun (8 Sep 2009)

I went to Lidl for the first time recently to get these bits:
Troussers- running
Troussers- cycling
Top- Cycling
Jacket-Cycling
Socks
Repair kit
Shoes

out of all those items the only product i really didnt like is the cycling troussers but its my own fault for buying something 98% polyester to cycle in all day.

Whilst my £50 cycle shirt is of a much higher quality than my £7 one, for the saving i make im happy with lidl/audi products


----------



## Tony B (8 Sep 2009)

So this Sunday we should be getting the cycling stuff to from Aldi


----------



## yello (8 Sep 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> the winter shoes don't look too bad actually.



They don't do they? Shame it's Aldi Belgium and not Aldi France otherwise I'd be down there on the 12th!


----------



## tiffanywinnie (9 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> I doubt those power tools will last long. Its not just about the prduct anyway but the people inside those places, generally second class citizens.




I think blazed is just an idiot out to wind people up. I personally would just try to ignore such ignorant comments. He's obviously got a status problem and needs to make himself feel better. Poor thing. He should be pitied.


----------



## Cking (10 Sep 2009)

blazed said:


> I doubt those power tools will last long. Its not just about the prduct anyway but the people inside those places, generally second class citizens.



I did say for the average DIY'er
"Second class citizens"????? Oooo I hang awake at night dreaming of being a second class citizen!!!!!!

Rgds Cking


----------

